# Dun Ringill



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 19, 2003)

Well, you didn't reveal yourself and I didn't see but one purple belt.     I was there, you weren't.

Clyde


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 19, 2003)

Somehow Clyde, I figured this would be a non-event. :lol:

I wonder if it wasn't a set up to swell the ranks at the line?
:rofl: 

Will Dun ever be back?  Be still my twittering heart ... 

Who was that masked man??? :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Well, you didn't reveal yourself and I didn't see but one purple belt.     I was there, you weren't. *



Oh great!!!!!!!.............and after all of this hype I got up especially early for this.:shrug:


----------



## molson (Jul 19, 2003)

Ditto


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 19, 2003)

I am glad I didn't get up early just for this!  
I am also glad I wasn't up to wee hours of the morning worrying about it either!  :shrug:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 19, 2003)

Well... It would appear much as I predicted (hope that doesn't sound to bragadoccio)... He had me fooled at first too.  But I have an excuse... I'm old, and not totally conversant with EPAK.

It would appear that some folks have egg on their face and Dun got banned.   

As old Bill would have said ... Alls well that ends well.    :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 19, 2003)

I told you guys, it was the great, ASHIDA KIM!


----------



## Guiseppe Betri (Jul 20, 2003)

I think its hilarious that Dun Ringill did what he did.  You all fell for it, I mean Clyde actually made an announcement at the Homecoming.  Thats funny.   Clyde he played you like a fiddle.  You should feel stupid.  Go ahead and come firing back at me if you want.  I saw through what he was doing and decided to act on it by posting the "he revealed his identity to me" post.  This man then came back and responded to my post, with no prodding whatsoever.  I certainly don't know who he is, nor do I care.  It was amusing and everyone of you who bought into it was humbled.  Doesn't anyone find it interesting, no ironic, that there weren't more seniors posting towards this Dun Ringill?  With some of the claims he made?  I would have given my left nut to see Clyde quiet everyone down to ask Dun Ringill to identify himself on Friday night.  I have been laughing all day about that Clyde, thank you.  Well, Kirk thinks I oughta be banned, and maybe I will be, but I guess ultimately, it'll be up to the mighty moderators.  Salute

Have a great Kenpo day

Guiseppe Betri (yeah thats my real name)


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 20, 2003)

enjoy your laugh.  Few others are amused by you or Ringel.  I think you are sort of crude, spiteful and immature to enjoy and gloat over other's embarassment.  Come to think of it, I doubt if Clyde was overly embarassed.  He is not the only one trying to be adult and helpful about Kenpo and people with a genuine interest in learning.  I really hope for both of your sakes, that you move on to a more suitable forum for pranks, and passive-aggressive behavior.  

OK, I will vote for you being banned ... but don't really feel that strongly about you or he.  I just have to throw my 2 cents in when it comes to the gloating and trying to push their faces in the mud.  You must be proud to be a part of something so juvinille?  Hmmm.....  Guess I better let it go as it only gives you a secondary gain of attention, when you get responses.  I am done on this topic ...


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guiseppe Betri _
> *I think its hilarious that Dun Ringill did what he did.  You all fell for it, I mean Clyde actually made an announcement at the Homecoming.  Thats funny.   Clyde he played you like a fiddle.  You should feel stupid.  Go ahead and come firing back at me if you want.  I saw through what he was doing and decided to act on it by posting the "he revealed his identity to me" post.  This man then came back and responded to my post, with no prodding whatsoever.  I certainly don't know who he is, nor do I care.  It was amusing and everyone of you who bought into it was humbled.  Doesn't anyone find it interesting, no ironic, that there weren't more seniors posting towards this Dun Ringill?  With some of the claims he made?  I would have given my left nut to see Clyde quiet everyone down to ask Dun Ringill to identify himself on Friday night.  I have been laughing all day about that Clyde, thank you.  Well, Kirk thinks I oughta be banned, and maybe I will be, but I guess ultimately, it'll be up to the mighty moderators.  Salute
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



Well, you may be laughing but guess what, you're the one who sat back and typed on a keyboard while I was there getting the bruises  and lumps  forging my path.    You actually made me look like the good guy.      Laugh away while I get all the attention, and you will simply be ignored.     Your posts and comments won't get the attention of anyone, nor will your Kenpo, if that's what you do.     People will take you as the fraud you are and ignore you, and nothing you say will have any value to it whatsoever, even if it does.      You've put yourself in a hole for a couple of laughs at my expense but that's OK, I'm laughing a bit too, but people know who I am and what I do and you've just given me more attention, thank you.  BTW, I noticed you had reading Biblical scripture as one of your interests on your profile, why is that?

Clyde


----------



## Guiseppe Betri (Jul 20, 2003)

Its a good read Clyde you should check it out sometime.  A myriad of lessons that one can learn regardless of their race, gender, ethnicity or political affiliation.

Guiseppe Betri


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guiseppe Betri _
> *Its a good read Clyde you should check it out sometime.  A myriad of lessons that one can learn regardless of their race, gender, ethnicity or political affiliation.
> 
> Guiseppe Betri *



I have read it, you obviously haven't read it enough.   

Clyde


----------



## Kirk (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guiseppe Betri _
> * I saw through what he was doing and decided to act on it by posting the "he revealed his identity to me" post.
> 
> I certainly don't know who he is, nor do I care.
> *



I think you're a liar.  You two were in on this together, from the
start.



> _Originally posted by Guiseppe Betri _
> *Guiseppe Betri (yeah thats my real name) *



I'll bet that's another lie, along with you reading scripture, or
giving a darn what it says.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *enjoy your laugh.  Few others are amused by you or Ringel.  I think you are sort of crude, spiteful and immature to enjoy and gloat over other's embarassment.  Come to think of it, I doubt if Clyde was overly embarassed.  He is not the only one trying to be adult and helpful about Kenpo and people with a genuine interest in learning.  I really hope for both of your sakes, that you move on to a more suitable forum for pranks, and passive-aggressive behavior.
> 
> OK, I will vote for you being banned ... but don't really feel that strongly about you or he.  I just have to throw my 2 cents in when it comes to the gloating and trying to push their faces in the mud.  You must be proud to be a part of something so juvinille?  Hmmm.....  Guess I better let it go as it only gives you a secondary gain of attention, when you get responses.  I am done on this topic ... *



Overly embarrassed was I LOL.    It was actually quite fun and alot of them knew what I was talking about.    I didn't end up with egg on my face contrary to what Betri and Dun thought would happen, I actually had the support of the people there.   Even Mr. Labounty seemed interested as he rarely sees these posts.      We all had a good laugh at the experience and proceeded to beat the hell out of each other with enthusiasm.     Thanks for the compliments and keep banging.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Guiseppe Betri (Jul 20, 2003)

Kirk you sound angry.  Are you alright?


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jul 20, 2003)

Hey, "Giuseppi:"

Beyond the fact that I felt kinda left out when you two trashed so many others by name, I wanted also to note that you clearly don't know how to read. Go back through the posts: do you really think that nobody figured you guys out?

It reminds me of a kid who's determined to tell a joke everybody's heard a dozen times, and slogs through to the punch line laughing hysterically in the back seat.

Something else you might consider, from time to time, is that in fact it's pretty easy to bring off these sorts of little pranks...since other people try to behave decently most of the time, you can pretty much count on being able to take advantage of their good manners--much as, regrettably, a democratic society has to leave open all sorts of opportunities for crappy, vicious and violent behavior...

And Clyde's right--in the final analysis, YOU didn't show up and take yer chances, did you? 'Course not.

Other than that, though, thanks. It's been a good reminder to us all--to try and write more generously, more politely, and more intelligently.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2003)

Admin Note:

"Guiseppe Betri"'s account has been put on hold while we await his supplying of proof of location and identity.  His failure to provide it within 24 hours of the time it was originally requested will result in his being banned. 

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *Other than that, though, thanks. It's been a good reminder to us all--to try and write more generously, more politely, and more intelligently. *



True that!!!!!!!:asian:


----------



## tarabos (Jul 20, 2003)

don't feed the trolls....


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guiseppe Betri _
> *I think its hilarious that Dun Ringill did what he did.  You all fell for it, I mean Clyde actually made an announcement at the Homecoming.  Thats funny.   Clyde he played you like a fiddle.  You should feel stupid.  Go ahead and come firing back at me if you want.  I saw through what he was doing and decided to act on it by posting the "he revealed his identity to me" post.  This man then came back and responded to my post, with no prodding whatsoever.  I certainly don't know who he is, nor do I care.  It was amusing and everyone of you who bought into it was humbled.  Doesn't anyone find it interesting, no ironic, that there weren't more seniors posting towards this Dun Ringill?  With some of the claims he made?  I would have given my left nut to see Clyde quiet everyone down to ask Dun Ringill to identify himself on Friday night.  I have been laughing all day about that Clyde, thank you.  Well, Kirk thinks I oughta be banned, and maybe I will be, but I guess ultimately, it'll be up to the mighty moderators.  Salute
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...





Re: That's Tull
by Les Sipes 
Being the self proclaimed "worlds greatest Jethro Tull fan", I will answer this question, Sean, with the disclaimer of not knowing, condoning, or respecting the recent rantings of children allowed on the internet without parental restraint.
"Dun Ringill" is a track on the "Stormwatch" album. It is the sight of the ruins of defensive positions specifically found on the coast of many Celtic coasts.
These were domelike structures the village warriors would send their families to in order to weather the battles with Norse invaders.(Vikings) These were called "Duns" and the second name was the location.
And the song is about romantic liaisons at the sight of these ruins.
The correlation between these facts and the giggling,
high fivin' white boys that failed their yellow belt test escapes me. But please do not place any association to those of us that love Kenpo and Jethro Tull in any catagory with these wannabes.
On a related note, Guiseppe Betri is the name of Andy Garcias character in "The Untouchables". 


Posted on Jul 20, 2003, 10:04 PM
from IP address 12.230.170.104

this if from Les Sipes on the Kenponet, thought some might want to see who it was.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## cdhall (Jul 21, 2003)

If I didn't say so before, I PMd Dun after he claimed to be teaching at Pasadena and I offered him a list of the teachers and said that I would like to know who he was, because particularly since I had met many of these guys nearly 10 years ago, I thought he was not one of them.

I was not surprised when he didn't reply and I saw a few of his posts later that made me suspect that he might not even be a Purple Belt.


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *BTW, I noticed you had reading Biblical scripture as one of your interests on your profile, why is that?
> 
> Clyde *



probably so he can brush up on saying his prayers for when a real kenpoist finally gets ahold of him!!


----------

